# Natataranta, hinay, malupit



## GustavoWoltmann

As the title says, guys can you tell me what is the meaning of the words below, I always hear it from my colleague.
Natataranta
Hinay
Malufet


----------



## DotterKat

As is usually the case, the meaning of the following words will vary according to context. 

*Natataranta *means agitated, overwrought, panic-stricken, addlebrained, scatterbrained or even hysterical.
*Hinay *means to relax, calm down, take it easy, pause for a moment and take a deep breath.
*Malupit *means cruel, vicious, merciless, strict, or even heartless.  Malufet is an orthographic variation common in certain groups or simply done for affectation.


----------



## GustavoWoltmann

Thanks a lot for helping DotterKat.


----------

